# Quick question



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 5, 2008)

What qualifies a person in ancient Israel to be an Elder????????? After Moses returned to Egypt there were elders for each tribe.

When Moses spoke to Jethro his father in law, his father in law recommended Moses selecting judges.

Can someone tell me the difference between the 2?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 5, 2008)

The short answer is that there were two types of elders in Israel. Ecclesiastical elders and civil elders (judges).


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 6, 2008)

thank you. Now how did someone become an elder?


----------

